# New, unriped RPer looking for some Partner/friends



## Bidanhae (Dec 2, 2018)

Heya!

I'm Freelance artist, Interested in Furry RP.
I'm still learning english, so my Grammar could be not very fluent.
I'm looking for someone to teach me how to RP, or be partner/friend with my OC 'Chuwi'.







Chuwi is young traveler from foreign country, Recently arrived at your OC's place.
Your OC might meet him at the station, or the street, even at your OC's house front door.
here's his profile:
www.furaffinity.net: Chuwi Character Sheet by BiDanHae
F-list - Warning

I prefer SFW RP, but I'm okay with NSFW.
If you're Interested, post below, or feel free to contact my Discord: Bidanhae#5664

Thanks for Reading!


----------



## Whimsycal (Dec 2, 2018)

Sounds fun! If you need a hand I am more than willing to offer it!


----------



## Bidanhae (Dec 2, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> Sounds fun! If you need a hand I am more than willing to offer it!


Thanks! do you use discord?


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 2, 2018)

Cool! I'd love to do a SFW RP with you.


----------



## Whimsycal (Dec 2, 2018)

Bidanhae said:


> Thanks! do you use discord?


I do, shall I add you there?


----------



## Bidanhae (Dec 2, 2018)

ConorHyena said:


> Cool! I'd love to do a SFW RP with you.


Cool! If you're using Discord, Feel free to add my account: Bidanhae#5664


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 2, 2018)

I am figuring out on how to use discord this very moment! Won't take long.


----------



## Bidanhae (Dec 2, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> I do, shall I add you there?


That would be nice!
and if you want to use other messenger, tell me!


----------



## Bidanhae (Dec 2, 2018)

ConorHyena said:


> I am figuring out on how to use discord this very moment! Won't take long.


I have plenty of time, don't bother!


----------



## Paintedfoxy (Dec 2, 2018)

Would love to do some RP with you if you ever want. I’m kyro#0560 on discord


----------



## Bidanhae (Dec 2, 2018)

Paintedfoxy said:


> Would love to do some RP with you if you ever want. I’m kyro#0560 on discord


Thank you! Which one do you prefer? SFW or NSFW?


----------



## Paintedfoxy (Dec 2, 2018)

I mainly do nsfw but wouldn’t mind some nsfw. Whichever you prefer


----------



## Bidanhae (Dec 2, 2018)

Paintedfoxy said:


> I mainly do nsfw but wouldn’t mind some nsfw. Whichever you prefer


Well I prefer SFW more. I think I can't handle NSFW one yet :X


----------



## Paintedfoxy (Dec 2, 2018)

No worries! I can send you a message on discord. I’m Kyro#0560


----------



## Bidanhae (Dec 2, 2018)

Paintedfoxy said:


> No worries! I can send you a message on discord. I’m Kyro#0560


I got it. Thank you!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 2, 2018)

Assuming you're not already overwhelmed, I have came for your memes to ask whenever or not you're still open and if you need any help with RP or just wanna RP.


----------



## Bidanhae (Dec 3, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Assuming you're not already overwhelmed, I have came for your memes to ask whenever or not you're still open and if you need any help with RP or just wanna RP.


I'm still open! Feel free to contact my discord


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 3, 2018)

Got no discord


----------



## Bidanhae (Dec 3, 2018)

Hawkeye64 said:


> Got no discord


Do you have any other method to RP?


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 3, 2018)

Bidanhae said:


> Do you have any other method to RP?


Furaffinity thats pretty much it


----------



## Bidanhae (Dec 3, 2018)

Hawkeye64 said:


> Furaffinity thats pretty much it


You could do RP with Fur affinity? how?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 3, 2018)

Bidanhae said:


> You could do RP with Fur affinity? how?


It has an inbox system, aka you can PM or start a group message of upto 5 other people if I remember.
Then again Discord isn't hard to set up neither so I don't see why they haven't made one.

(Edit): And yes, I sent you an friend request on discord, same name and picture as on here aside from with festive inmiddle of Smexy and Likeok4. Though I am going to sleep as of this edit for abit.


----------

